# Best ISP in Dehradun.



## seamon (May 5, 2014)

I am considering a new plan for Internet for heavy downloading in Dehradun.
Currently I am using Airtel 3G @1555 pm(12GB data).
I wanted something like 2mbps UL without FUP. I found Sify nearby and the salesman offered me 2mbps UL without FUP for 2k pm. He also said that the installation will cost me 6k.
So how is Sify? Any users?
What about BSNL BB?


----------



## ash (Mar 19, 2016)

Seamon, are you still in Dehradun? Which ISP did you choose?


----------

